# kupa kroatien ein geiler fluss!!



## fexxx (12. August 2008)

hi bin grad erst 2 wochen fliegenfischen gewesen.
zum zweiten mal an der kupa in kroatien und war wieder erfolgreich und begeistere.die teure angelkarte(22€)lohnt sich echt.
äschen soweit das auge reicht und forellen die man glatt mit huchen verwechseln kann.
leider gibt es dort viele döbel.
es ist zu glück nur fliegenfischen erlaubt und wir befischten die strecke von Brod na kupi aufwärts.

Der schönste fluss den ich in meinem leben gesehen habe!
fantastik
also wer da mal hin möchte muss dies unbedingt tun es lohnt sich.ich freue miuch auf eure berichte und kommentare.

gruß


----------



## ricky9187 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: kupa kroatien ein geiler fluss!!*

hoi,
hab den bericht über die kupa gelesen.
fahr nächste woche auch hin weiß aber noch nicht ganz was mich erwartet. Du hast gesagt das nur Fliegenfischen erlaubt is.
Gilt das für mehrere strecken oder ganz weil F.Fischen ist nicht jedermanns kunnst.
wie war das mit dem preis pro tag oder woche.
wie breit und tief ist sie im schnitt. ist auf bildern schlecht zu sehen. 
wir werden in blazevci sein vll. sagt dir das was.
wär klasse wenn du mir ein paar infos geben könntest.
Danke im voraus.


----------

